# Man O War Figurado Cigar Review - Nice smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar had a great burn and construction. The only touch-up required was at the last 2". The flavors start off with some pepper and oak. Thr...

Read the full review here: Man O War Figurado Cigar Review - Nice smoke


----------

